# Why are my livebearers flashing



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a 75g tank setup for livebearers - mollies, swordtails and platys. I have about 20 of them and some of their fry. The tank is properly cycled and been running for 6 months now with two external filters with bio media and two sponge filters. They seem to be thriving and breeding but the one thing that bugs me is that they flash against plant leaves and gravel from time to time. Sometimes they do it over and over. No visible ich even with all this flashing since starting the tank. They do rarely get some small fungus, but disappear after a few days. No fish has died or sick from the flashing, but obviously they're irritated by something in the water and I can't figure it out. Any suggestion to what I can check or do?

Water Parameters: Temp: 80F, PH: 7.8, GH: 300ppm, KH: 80ppm, Nitrate: <10mg/l, ammonia and nitrite 0. 1 tbs salt added for 5 gallon of water.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Weird eh? More fish seem to be effected, but still no white spots. I've removed some fish and added more salt and up temp. to 84F to see if it will help.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't find live bearers need high heat. My platies in the glass vase get no heat. Room temperature.
Maybe they have gill flukes? No idea really..


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Just an update on this. The salt and heat helped a little but still frequent scratching. I then treated the tank with Jungle's Parasite Clear and they appear to be much better after one dose. Jungle's product works quite well with mild parasite infections. Thanks for your suggestion April.


----------

